# odměna / cena



## MasterPolish

Ahoj! Mohl by mi někdo vysvětli rozdíl mezi slova: *odměna *a *cena*? Mohu ji výměnně použivat?


----------



## Mori.cze

Ne, nejsou zaměnitelná.
Odměna, něco (nejen peníze), co dostanu, pokud udělám něco dobře (Když udělám přijímací zkoušku na střední školu, rodiče mi _za odměnu_ dovolí mít psa. Za informace vedoucí k dopadení bankovního lupiče je vypsaná _odměna_)
Cena: _oficiální, předem určená *odměna za umístění v závodu/soutěži*_ (Vyhrál jsem druhou_ cenu_ v závodu v plavání = Byl jsem druhý. Zúčastněte se soutěže Coca-Coly o _velké ceny_: _první cena_ je zájezd do New Yorku!). 

Odměnu dostanu, cenu vyhraji.

(Snad se sem neplete cena jako cena výrobku, kolik věc stojí


----------



## MasterPolish

Rozdíl je pro mě jemný, ale myslím, že jsem to pochopil (obzvlášť „dměnu dostanu, cenu vyhraji“ rozptýlilo pochybnosti). Děkuju mnohokrát


----------



## Bohemos

Nemohu souhlasit, dle Příručky AV ČR se jedná v určitém aspektu, ohledu o synonyma, ano!

1) *Cena *- Cenu může získat/obdržet/dostat jenom a pouze výherce nějaké vyhlášené soutěže, ankety, či hlasování. Cena můžeme mít více podob, např. finanční ('peníze'), ale i třeba materiální podobu ('diplom' (listina) x 'automobil' x 'pytel brambor' na firemním/studentském plese'). Dle mého soudu je více oficiální, než-li odměna.
- oblast: literární ocenění, sportovní ocenění (medaile, pohár, titul), herecké ocenění za nejlepší výkon roku, studentská cena, Cena města XYZ atd.
- synonymum: ocenění (viz úspěch, výhra), hov. 'placka' (medaile)
- příklady: _Cena byla letos udělena dvěma nejlepším autorům beletrie..._; _První cenu obdržel/dostal..._; _Laureátem (tzn. držitelem ceny, výhercem) se stal letos..._; _První, druhé a třetí místo obsadily v soutěži překladatelé z polštiny do češtiny a naopak_.

2) *Odměna *se primárně nevztahuje na (sportovní) soutěž, závodění, nýbrž např. na rodinu, nebo přátelé. Je projevem lidské lásky, někoho 'jen tak' potěšit, obdarovat, udělat mu radost. Může mít opět vícero podob. Odměnu můžeme dostat, i když se nikdy žádné soutěže nezúčastníme. Např. _Dcery dostanou od maminky bonbóny, lízátka, zmrzlinu za to, že dnes nezlobily_ (tzn. _dostanou odměnu_ za to, že byly hodné, že ji nezlobily.). _Dneska byli studenti šikovní, a tak je (dnes) pustíme - za odměnu - dříve (ze školy) domů. Je již jenom přece krátce před letními prázdninami..._ Odměněni můžeme býti i za svoje chování... 

S pozdravem,
Bohemos


----------

